# Roach back?



## JoleneC (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello, 

Firstly Lexus will be going to the vet next week (earliest appointment) however I am wondering if anyone else has experienced similar issues with their dog.

Lexus is my 3 year old Poodle, she had roach back as a puppy and has leveled out some over the years, she’s been followed by the vet regarding the issue. However for the last week she seems to me favouring one back leg or the other while running, she will yelp if she jumps down or up, when she gets up from laying down, or if your holding her. She is still active and will run, play and jump over obstacles in her way without issues, she will not give any signs of being in pain if you move her legs or feel them, her pads and nails are fine as well. 
Just wondering if it’s an issue linked to her roached back or if it’s a new issue starting to come to light.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Back issues in my girls, they are long backed, caused them to seriously limit the amount they were up and around. However my girl Beatrice who had luxating patellas did yelp initially when her knees first started popping out of place, she did however still run and play, my Beatrice has since had both knees surgically repaired.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

My Jasper is a maltipoo and the size of a toy poodle. He is older and has luxating patellas but he actually ended up with a torn ligament from jumping on and off furniture. I would bring your dog into the vet for an assessment. My rescue dog Miracle is older and has a roach back but no mobility issues.


----------



## JoleneC (Jun 9, 2019)

Both of her knees and hips are fine. It’s looking along the lines of a compressed disk or inflamed disk at the moment. The vet took xrays of her whole back end and double checked her joints and nothing seems to be wrong or is showing up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy had a trapped nerve/slipped disc some years ago, and can still put her back out and get muscle spasms and sciatica like symptoms if I am not careful. I have put thick, nonslip rugs anywhere she may need to jump up or down, prevent her jumping out of the car as much as I can, and lift her from any high places, especially if the landing is hard or awkward. I also have an excellent osteopath practically on speed dial - my vet was a little sceptical at first, but agreed to refer her when he saw the osteopath's qualifications, and now if there is a problem I give Sophy a dose of loxicom, restrict activity, and make her an osteopath appointment as soon as possible, just letting the vet know I am doing so.


----------



## JoleneC (Jun 9, 2019)

How do you get them to stop jumping off everything? Lexus jumps from everything, including over our other dog who is an 80lb shepherd. We took her for a hike along a groomed trail and all she did was jump over logs in the woods instead of staying on the trail with us. she loves to jump and run. We have carpets in our house so there is always a soft landing for her. It only seems to act up some of the time but not all the time. I was considering giving her baby aspirin to see if that would help during the flare ups she seems to be having. We live in a small town and don’t have very many good options for outside medical help for her unless we ship her to the USA or PEI(to the vet college there) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have taught Sophy to wait in the car to be lifted down - it seems to be jumping from a height onto a hard surface that most often causes her back to flare up, especially if she twists. Free running is less of a problem - dogs tend to avoid doing anything that hurts. Loxicom (Metacam) is probably your best bet for safe anti-inflammatory pain relief if you only need it for short periods - easier to get the dosage right and your vet should be able to give you a prescription that you can fill online if you have difficulty getting to their office.


----------

